# Thermos Bottles



## Shaul (Nov 7, 2009)

I've gone through the Silver section line-by-line and I've also used the search function, but I haven't seen anything written about Thermos bottles. I seem to remember that the older models had a glass insert that was silver-plated.

Would it be the same process as de-plating glass mirrors; Anyone know ?

Shaul


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 7, 2009)

could be, but I always thaught they were aluminum coated.
jim


----------



## Irons (Nov 7, 2009)

Shaul said:


> I've gone through the Silver section line-by-line and I've also used the search function, but I haven't seen anything written about Thermos bottles. I seem to remember that the older models had a glass insert that was silver-plated.
> 
> Would it be the same process as de-plating glass mirrors; Anyone know ?
> 
> Shaul



The old ones had a thin layer of Silver on the inside of the flask, probably less than a cent's worth.


----------



## Shaul (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Irons,

I saw one discarded, the other day and the 'silver-lining' question came to mind.

Thanks for the info.


Shaul


----------

